
Favorite Keyboard for Coding? - _gordon_freeman
What is your favorite keyboard for coding?
======
duxup
I use the Microsoft Sculpt Ergonomic Keyboard.

[https://www.microsoft.com/accessories/en-
us/business/sculpt-...](https://www.microsoft.com/accessories/en-
us/business/sculpt-ergonomic-keyboard-for-business/5kv-00001)

It feels the way I want it, has the natural type shape that feels good to me.
I've worn out one keyboard and replaced it and I have one for home and one for
work.

The only downside is that it only comes in wireless and the wireless for it
can be a bit ... weird at times and I have to unplug and re-plug in the dongle
to make it work. I wish there was a wired version.

I'd love to try out some of the other fancier keyboards but the upfront prices
scare me off as I'd have to get one for work too and that just doubles the
price too...

